
10 Web design trends you can expect to see in 2015 - abramov-a-m
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/01/02/10-web-design-trends-can-expect-see-2015/
======
nedludd
Let's hope one of them is not sites that make you click through 11 short pages
of content.

